# Favourite Movie Music Pieces



## Eviticus

Hey i was wondering what everyone's favourite movie piece's were. They can come from scores that are not even that good overall and are easier to check out than whole scores.

Here is a few of mine:
Chevaliers de sangreal (The Da Vinci Code) - Zimmer
Duel of the Fates (The Phantom Menace) - Williams
The Wedding Night (Mary Shelly's Frankenstein) - Doyle
Khazad Dum (The fellowship of the Ring) - Shore
Braveheart End Credits - (Braveheart) - Horner
Empire strikes back End credits (The Empire Strikes Back) - Williams
Harvey Two Faced (The Dark Knight) - Zimmer
Arrival to Earth (Transformers) - Jablonski
Main theme (You only live twice) - Barry
Across the stars (Attack of the clones) - Williams
Almost Martyres (The Life of David Gale) -


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Prokofiev _Alexander Nevsky_


----------



## Dowd

Sakamoto / _Merry Christmas Mr. Lawrence_ final scene & end credits
music kicks in at the 5:00 mark
_(and don't watch if you haven't seen the film and want the ending spoiled!)_


----------



## PetrB

More currently: Contemporary classical composer Nico Muhly's soundtrack for "The Reader," the segment, "Who Was She?"





Thomas Newman's wonderful somewhat neoclassical sounding theme music from "Six Feet Under." with its very fine mix of instrumental and electronic sounds.





of yore:

Bernard Hermann ~ Vertigo suite, Prelude (here with the L.A. Phil under the direction of Esa-Pekka Salonen





Elmer Bernstein's score to another Hitchcock film, North by Northwest:





[As to the many others, I have no personal taste or liking for what I hear as freshly regenerated cliche fare, ala John Williams or Hans Zimmer, or the more idiosyncratic Danny Elfman -- that is not to deny their craft or the incredibly unique requirements of writing in any and all genres (and at great speed) which movie composers in general meet on a rigorous and tight schedule -- from my perspective, those named make very little I would call 'fresh' there.]


----------



## DMaginnis

I'd like to throw "The Portrait" by Horner in there too from Titanic. The actual piece used in the film was Horner playing the piano just as a rough demo, but James Cameron loved it so much he used the version for the movie


----------



## Moira

Last night's radio programme looked at movie music and I was home to hear it. Both rare. My favourite is where I recognise classical music pieces in unlikely scenarios.


----------



## DeepR




----------



## DeepR

Part of the Blade Runner soundtrack but not used in the movie I think.


----------



## Arsakes

This forums looks interesting too.

It's a tie between Williams and Zimmer for the 'best movie composer'. I'll be back later to write more details.


----------



## LordBlackudder

I like Mark Mancina, John Williams, Christophe Beck, Michael Giacchino, Taro Iwashiro, Basil Poledouris.


----------



## bobyokidoki

My favourite is William Stromberg`s Hiroshima-Nagasaki Requiem from the movie Trinity and Beyond; The Atomic Bomb Movie


----------

